# BALD SPOTS :( Don't know why!!! Help



## roanna.sold (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello al fellow cockatiel lovers!

I'm in a fix, and am really hoping someone can help me out!

My cockatiel has bald spots on his "shoulders" kind of under the wings but at the very top where the wing meets the back. (not in his armpit area that is usually bald, more like in the back area between his wings).
They are big spots, and all trace of feathers even having been there are gone.

He is quite often grooming there like maybe the area is itchy.

He also has two bald areas under his neck. 

Both bald spots are not really apparent, they are hidden bellow other feathers and it takes a close look.

I really want to take him too the vet, but can't afford it right now, plus, I don't have a car, and I cam't think about dragging my poor birdie through the rain on my bike.

I know for sure that he is not plucking the feathers out. I never see him at it, and I have found no sign of his feather in or around the cage.

I also know for a fact that his companion cockatiel is not harrasing him or plucking out his feathers.

I did find him only about a month ago (poor baby was left somewhere in the cold). I'm almost 100% sure that he got the bald spots in wherever he was staying previously.

Anyways, he looks contant, and is in general very comfy and happy bird.
I am just alarmed at finding those spots.
Will the feathers grow back? how can I know if he is bothered by them or not?

I already got him a bunch of toys to distract him, switched him to a balanced pellet diet, bathe him often, and I rubbed some baby oil on the bald spots. 

Sorry for the long post!!!!!
Please help!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Unfortunately he really needs to go to the vet somehow, especially if you found him outside. Bald spots like that can be a sign of giardia infection, or other parasites. Especially since you have another bird, and especially since he was found in the cold, he needs to be examined.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

PLEASE post some pix's of what you mean.

In the meantime read this: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27124


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Frequent plucking can damage the feather follicle so badly that the feathers will never grow back. It's possible that he was plucked this way before you got him. 

If he is doing the plucking himself he might be pulling out the pinfeathers as soon as they appear, which wouldn't leave much physical evidence for you to find. A vet exam is a good idea.


----------



## roanna.sold (Jan 20, 2012)

Do you guys know any avian vets or experts in the Berkeley/emeryville/oakland area that might see me for free or at least a reduced price?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If you would have read the link I posted you would have found this link: http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=26919

Sorry to sound rude but if you go back to my prior posting there are some suggestions in the link like going to the CP and filling in your profile, and taking the time to make an introduction.


----------

